# Any Nice Ladies Bikes FOR SALE Heading to Ann Arbor?



## TieDye (Mar 27, 2019)

If you have a pretty nice complete *ladies bike* that you will be taking to Ann Arbor to sell, please either post pictures and details of it here, or PM me.  And, if you would have interest in perhaps doing a trade (men's bike or ladies) for a 1939 ladies Excelsior Hollywood I have, let me know.  I am not looking for any Schwinn.  Thanks!!
Deb


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Mar 27, 2019)

Hey Deb, you get into 1890’s bikes or just ballooners or?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TieDye (Mar 27, 2019)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Hey Deb, you get into 1890’s bikes or just ballooners or?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Jesse, I am *not *into the TOC or 1890's bikes.  I think they look cool, but I don't care to own one.  I love ballooners, especially late 40's and the early to mid 50's.  I love ones with metal skirt guards, Roadmasters of any year,  nice Hawthorne's, Elgins, JC Higgins, etc.  But no Schwinns please.


----------



## steve doan (Mar 27, 2019)

TieDye said:


> If you have a pretty nice complete *ladies bike* that you will be taking to Ann Arbor to sell, please either post pictures and details of it here, or PM me.  And, if you would have interest in perhaps doing a trade (men's bike or ladies) for a 1939 ladies Excelsior, let me know.  Thanks!!
> Deb



I have a perfect 1955 Schwinn Phantom that is a show stopper. Steve Doan


----------



## TieDye (Mar 27, 2019)

steve doan said:


> I have a perfect 1955 Schwinn Phantom that is a show stopper. Steve Doan



@steve doan. Thanks for the offer, but I'm not looking for any Schwinns.


----------



## Spence36 (Mar 27, 2019)

You have a pic of the Hollywood?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TieDye (Mar 27, 2019)

Spence36 said:


> You have a pic of the Hollywood?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



PM sent.


----------



## Gordon (Mar 28, 2019)

If you think you might be interested in this one, I can ask my wife if it is for sale.


----------



## TieDye (Mar 28, 2019)

@Gordon PM sent.


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 28, 2019)

I have a ladies 'ROCHET'  similar to the picture that has string skirt guards on it.
 4 speed I think and its Red/blue. If any interest in an exotic bike id take more pix. Cheep ....350.00.

  like this bike ,(not mine)


----------



## TieDye (Mar 28, 2019)

detroitbike said:


> I have a ladies 'ROCHET'  similar to the picture that has string skirt guards on it.
> 4 speed I think and its Red/blue. If any interest in an exotic bike i.d. take more pix. Cheep ....350.00.
> 
> like this bike ,(not mine)
> View attachment 971803



Thanks, but I'll pass.


----------



## vincev (Mar 28, 2019)

where are you located ??


----------



## TieDye (Mar 29, 2019)

vincev said:


> where are you located ??



Michigan.


----------



## THE STIG (Mar 29, 2019)

Skylark w/console speedo  $4000.    can deliv to copake


----------



## TieDye (Mar 29, 2019)

THE STIG said:


> Skylark w/console speedo  $4000.    can deliv to copake



Not going to Copake, that's why I asked about Ann Arbor.


----------



## THE STIG (Mar 29, 2019)

TieDye said:


> Not going to Copake, that's why I asked about Ann Arbor.




 some go from copake to ann arbor


----------



## Steve Baker (Mar 30, 2019)

TieDye said:


> If you have a pretty nice complete *ladies bike* that you will be taking to Ann Arbor to sell, please either post pictures and details of it here, or PM me.  And, if you would have interest in perhaps doing a trade (men's bike or ladies) for a 1939 ladies Excelsior Hollywood I have, let me know.  I am not looking for any Schwinn.  Thanks!!
> Deb



Looking for a restoration project? 1935+- Elgin Swallow.
Steve


----------



## TieDye (Mar 30, 2019)

Steve Baker said:


> Looking for a restoration project? 1935+- Elgin Swallow.
> Steve
> 
> View attachment 972509



Thanks for showing me her, but I'll pass.


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 30, 2019)

Hawthorne


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 30, 2019)

Local buddy that isn’t a caber has this western flyer with a crappy paint job. He’s asking 300 plus shipping.  I believe it’s the mate to the tall tank men’s bike


----------



## TieDye (Mar 30, 2019)

@ZE52414  I'm looking for original paint only. Thanks.


----------



## TieDye (Mar 30, 2019)

detroitbike said:


> Hawthorne
> 
> View attachment 972835
> 
> ...



Interesting.......


----------



## TieDye (Apr 15, 2019)

Anymore?


----------



## jd56 (Apr 16, 2019)

Deb,
I won't be heading to the show this tear but, I have a number of girls that need a new home.
These can be seen on my FB page. There is a post of listed ladies for sale...just scroll down.
I do ship.

https://www.facebook.com/jd.bikerescue

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TieDye (Apr 16, 2019)

jd56 said:


> Deb,
> I won't be heading to the show this tear but, I have a number of girls that need a new home.
> These can be seen on my FB page. There is a post of listed ladies for sale...just scroll down.
> I do ship.
> ...



Okay JD, I will take a look.
Deb


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 24, 2019)

well, I am not going to Ann Arbor, haven't been there since I was a kid.

perhaps you need a Monark?   (although the Sunliner is Karen's and I would have to ask her)


----------



## TieDye (Apr 24, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> well, I am not going to Ann Arbor, haven't been there since I was a kid.
> 
> perhaps you need a Monark?   (although the Sunliner is Karen's and I would have to ask her)
> 
> ...



Ooooo pretty. Thanks for making me drool.  I saw a Monark at ML today. I might get it Sunday at AA , we'll see.


----------

